
Animated Knots: Learn how to tie knots with step-by-step animation - wilsonfiifi
https://www.animatedknots.com/complete-knot-list
======
rraval
Incidentally, my favourite knot of all time is also listed first: the
adjustable grip hitch, [https://www.animatedknots.com/adjustable-grip-hitch-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/adjustable-grip-hitch-knot)

Take 5 minutes out of your day, find a small piece of rope (or CAT5, headphone
wire, USB cable), and actually tie the knot with your hands. It's super easy
to pre-visualize the knot forming and you can learn to tie the knot in any
orientation after just a couple tries.

Being able to adjust the tension on the line after tying the knot pops up in
all manner of practical situations. This was my gateway drug to the wonderful
world of knots.

\---

EDIT: to encourage people to actually tie the damn thing, here's a picture of
my computer mouse cable around the handle of my coffee cup:
[https://i.imgur.com/ZN4WXoB.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/ZN4WXoB.jpg) (in the
"right handed down" orientation, as opposed the the "right handed up"
direction from the instructions).

~~~
JshWright
I rarely find situations where I want to use this knot over a trucker's hitch
(which trades some ease of adjustment for significant mechanical advantage
when tensioning). I have combined the two from time to time (using the
adjustable hitch to secure the working end)

~~~
rraval
That's fair, I too use a trucker's hitch for the ridgeline of a tarp.

However, I'll use adjustable grip hitches for the guylines. That lets me
freely adjust how my tarp is placed and holds up the tension reasonably (from
experience, the friction hitch on paracord could do with tightening every 1.5
days or so). It's also quicker to tie and uses less cordage, so that's a plus.

Combining the two straight up never occurred to me. Will definitely give that
a shot :)

~~~
bacon_waffle
Clove hitch on a bight is great for guylines too.

------
floatrock
If you're not handsome, at least be handy ;) Got into knots partly as a hobby,
partly because they actually come in handy when camping or when the license
plate holder of your car gets knocked off from a low curb and you need a quick
way of reattaching it. You know, good life skills.

If you want to experiment, there's really only three knots that will solve 80%
of your common needs:

1) Bowline: [https://www.animatedknots.com/bowline-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/bowline-knot) \-- secure loop that doesn't
slide, easy to undo (mnemonic: "rabbit comes out of the hole, goes around the
tree, and runs back down the hole")

2) Midshipman's Hitch: [https://www.animatedknots.com/midshipmans-hitch-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/midshipmans-hitch-knot) \-- sliding
adjustable-tension knot for tying down gear or guy lines

3) Square Knot: [https://www.animatedknots.com/square-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/square-knot) For quick tying of two ropes
together. Fun fact: the square knot is also how you already tie your
shoelaces! You're just using a loop (a "bight") instead of the end of the rope
because bights are commonly added to quickly undo knots (see, you're already
using advanced techniques!). And funner fact: if you understand how you
accidentally reverse the square knot to make it weaker, you can understand how
NOT to tie your shoelaces in the way that makes them come undone easily!

Bonus Points: the Trucker's Hitch for tying down gear. It's basically any
number of fixed-loop knots like the bowline to create a "pully" (mechanical
advantage), fixed by any number of adjustable tension knots like the
midshipman's to hold it down.

~~~
tomxor
Wouldn't argue with the bowline, although do make sure you give it a generous
safety stopper knot if it's vital (I climb with it and consider it incomplete
without). It's a good alternative to figure of eight if you are untying
frequently.

RE the "square not", in the UK this is usually called a reef knot: never use
this for safety, a far superior alternative is the double fishermans
[https://www.animatedknots.com/double-fishermans-bend-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/double-fishermans-bend-knot), also use
this for climbing, this is considered the best, strongest, safest way to join
the ends of two ropes and it's pretty simple (you can add stoppers for safety
or just make very long ends unlike the video). Unlike the bowline it can be a
bitch to undo, but if you need safety...

~~~
JshWright
> (I climb with it and consider it incomplete without)

My "climbing" is all rescue related (so almost entirely rappelling/hauling,
not actual climbing), but I don't think I've ever used a bowline for anything
life-safety related, with or without a safety knot.

~~~
tomxor
Yeah I can't imagine it being used in a rescue context, you tend to see a lot
of sports climbers using it, it's also more common in Spain - they have
another variation where they thread it all the way back through itself so it's
extremely safe, but still benefits from easy untying.

Bowline is useful if you are likely to take lots of falls on a single rope as
with sport climbing (bolts) with frequent untying, where figure of eight can
become very difficult to undo. Technically figure of eight is stronger in
terms of _rope_ failure, but this is not usually the most important thing for
climbing since if the instant force is strong enough for that to be a concern
you are going to break your back anyway. It is however unsafer in the sense of
being more easy to tie badly, for that reason I'd never encourage a novice
climber to use it over a figure of eight - but when you are experienced, and
are taking falls (and have a routine to check the knot), this knot saves your
fingers and your rope from a lot of unnecessary stress. In a rescue context
though I can't see any benefit, so figure of eight for sure.

~~~
JshWright
Yeah, different priorities. Sport climbing you're trying to minimize hassle,
and can do it frequently enough to be confident tying a secure bowline. I get
to play with ropes maybe every other month between training and actual
incidents. That's infrequent enough that sticking with a simple, bomb-proof
knot like the figure-8 is the safer bet.

Like you said, the figure-8 excels in strength (which matters more in rescue,
since you're often dealing with loads heavier than a single climber), and has
the added advantage of being easily inspected. I can look at a figure-8
someone else tied and have a high degree of confidence very quickly; I feel
like that's harder with the bowline (since it's asymmetrical, etc).

------
cheerlessbog
There's a link to the site that describes the one step shoelace knot. [1] It's
saved me 5 seconds a day for 15 years, that's 8 hours I got back, plus it's
neat to demonstrate and spread the word.

[1]
[https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ianknot.htm](https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ianknot.htm)

~~~
mjstone
I'm also a convert to this. It's even more efficient if combined with Ukranian
Lacing:
[https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ukrainianlacing.htm](https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ukrainianlacing.htm)

~~~
cheerlessbog
Wow I hadn't seen that. I will learn it, thanks!

------
bradford
This information is useful, but I'm often disappointed at the super-granular
focus of information offered by knot-tying manuals, and this guide is no
different.

For example, take the truckers hitch ([https://www.animatedknots.com/truckers-
hitch-knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/truckers-hitch-knot)). I could give
this to someone and I'm sure they could tie the knot, but I would have great
doubt about their ability to actually secure a load on a rooftop rack. There's
a big gap between the mechanics of knot-tying and the application of the knot
to a larger scenario.

I wish a guide came out that was more scenario based, covering things like:

How to secure a tarp so it doesn't blow away, how to secure a load on a car,
how to lash together a back-country field-table/stool, etc.

~~~
stronglikedan
_How to secure a tarp so it doesn 't blow away, how to secure a load on a car,
how to lash together a back-country field-table/stool, etc. _

I'm pretty sure the answer to all of those is duct tape.

------
pmoriarty
As useful as sites like these are, there is still no substitute for the
encyclopedic _Ashley Book of Knots_ [1][2], which contains every knot under
the sun and then some (up to the time it was written -- and, to be fair, quite
a few knots have been invented since then, but it's still an impressive tome).

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ashley_Book_of_Knots](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ashley_Book_of_Knots)

[2] - [https://www.amazon.com/Ashley-Book-Knots-
Clifford-W/dp/03850...](https://www.amazon.com/Ashley-Book-Knots-
Clifford-W/dp/0385040253)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I have mixed feelings about _Ashley_ \- there's no doubt it's a very cool book
for its sweeping scope, but I would never recommend it as a guide for learning
tie knots. There are many good choices from Budworth[1], Pawson[2], Toss[3]
and more.

1:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1069046.The_Complete_Boo...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1069046.The_Complete_Book_of_Knots)

2:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/220058.Handbook_of_Knots](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/220058.Handbook_of_Knots)

3:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1476184.Knots](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1476184.Knots)

~~~
LgWoodenBadger
FWIW, I agree. The Ashley Book of Knots is the only book I've ever returned to
Amazon.

It's expensive for what amounts to a coffee-table book of old drawings and a
history of many superfluous, duplicate, or decorative knots.

A lot of the information is outdated with respect to newer materials and/or
the "knot" industry.

------
ChuckMcM
This is pretty cool, it helps to see things moving. I've got an app for the
iPad that does this for a zillion knots. Of course it isn't as funny as the
Ylvis youtube video on the trucker's hitch
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUHgGK-
tImY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUHgGK-tImY)) :-)

------
Angostura
This looks very nice - I use the rather lovely Knots 3D on iOS - an app that
I've had installed for about 10 years or so? Handy if you are out on the road
and lets you use a scrubber bar to see the construction of the knot and rotate
it around 3 axes.

------
throw7
Can someone explain the difference between a "bight" and a "loop"?

[https://home.army.mil/wood/application/files/8915/3868/3675/...](https://home.army.mil/wood/application/files/8915/3868/3675/knots.pdf)

In the linked pdf, a bight is bend/curve of rope that doesn't cross itself;
however, they show a "double bight" which seems to cross itself. They say that
the "strands" don't cross... errr ok?, I'm not understanding how the "double
bight" is not a "loop"... the rope is crossing itself!

~~~
butisaidsudo
You "make" a loop but "take" a bight, as unhelpful as that may be. A loop is a
step in making a knot, where as a bight is just a handful of rope somewhere in
the middle of it.

You can tie a regular bowline, or a bowline on a bight. The same knot will
need a different technique for tying on a bight, since you can't pass the ends
through. When you tie a bowline on a bight, first you take a bight, then you
make a loop.

------
JimBrimble35
I love how clean and professional looking this is, and how difficult it is to
tell that it's being monetized. Content like this is why the internet exists!
I can definitely see the value in having this app on my phone too.

------
sunsetMurk
Awesome that this is here on HN - By chance, used this site last week when
setting up some fishing gear and commented to some friends how great the site
was.

The site does an amazing job at a visual step-by-step guide that's easy to
understand w/o always asking.. "did I skip a step?".. "How does that move that
way?" .. The makers seem to have separated their steps in just the right way
which is always a challenge. The pictures are high-quality too.

Kudos! Glad to see it get more eyeballs!

------
peterwwillis
If you're going for one mostly-perfect bend or knot, make it the Zeppelin
Bend[1] and the Zeppelin Loop[2]. Secure, fixed, easy, jam-resistant. It's not
well known, so don't use it when other people need to understand your knots,
but it's hard to beat for overall utility. If you need other people to
understand it, use the Alpine Butterfly Bend[3]/Loop[4].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeppelin_bend](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeppelin_bend)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeppelin_loop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeppelin_loop)
[3] [https://www.animatedknots.com/alpine-butterfly-bend-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/alpine-butterfly-bend-knot) [4]
[https://www.animatedknots.com/alpine-butterfly-loop-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/alpine-butterfly-loop-knot)

------
zwww
I'm pretty ignorant about knots, but is there any specific reason the
hangman's knot isn't listed? Perhaps I'm just unable to find it?

In case its not included at all - I realize the knot has macabre associations,
but a site aiming to be an encyclopedia of knots should in my opinion include
every knot there is, good or bad alike.

~~~
williamscales
I believe this knot is similar, but not quite the same:
[https://www.animatedknots.com/uni-knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/uni-
knot).

The site also has the noose knot which can be extended to create a hangman's
knot: [https://www.animatedknots.com/noose-
knot](https://www.animatedknots.com/noose-knot)

There is some discussion on the noose knot page that indicates the hangman's
knot is deliberately not included in the encyclopedia. The site doesn't give a
reason for not including it.

I agree it should be included in an encyclopedia of knots. Any knot can be
dangerous if you put it around your neck.

------
tzs
That's a pretty cool sight, although some of the classifications confused me.

For example, suppose I've got two ropes that I want to join together near the
ends. I need a splice, right? And there is a "splicing" category...but the
"splicing" category only contains one knot for joining two ropes end to end.
All the rest are for joining a rope to a non-rope, or joining two non-ropes
via a rope, leading me to wonder if I misunderstand what "splice" means.

There are plenty of splices on the site for joining two ropes near their ends,
but they aren't in "splicing". There is the Double Fisherman's knot, which is
described as being for securely joining two ropes of similar size, which is
listed under "climbing" and "scouting". There are similar cases of splices in
"fishing" and "boating" and some other categories.

~~~
butisaidsudo
I think you may be looking for a "bend" rather than a "splice".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bend_knots](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bend_knots)

------
hprotagonist
grog knots is also a nice app from the same folks:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/animated-knots-by-
grog/id376...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/animated-knots-by-
grog/id376302649)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.animatedkn...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.animatedknots.knots&hl=en)

It’s worth having a hardcopy version of Ashley’s Book Of Knots if you’re
really into this sort of thing... but for (my) practical purposes, i prefer
John Long’s “Climbing Anchors”.

~~~
sandworm101
Long's books are definitive in the world of climbing, but the knots he teaches
are limited by the needs of climbers. He isn't big on slip knots or knots that
require tension (sheepshank) because those aren't safe for climbing. Knots for
lashing and knots designed for natural fiber rope are similarly absent. Many a
climber thinks they know knots until asked to lash a pair of ladders together.

Ironically the most common knot in all climbing, the one used by virtually
every climber every day, isn't in Long's books. He doesn't teach how to lace
and tie your climbing shoes. There are right and wrong ways. I have seen a
climber injured by incorrectly tied boots. They hurt their foot and couldn't
remove the boot quickly because the laces were all wrong.

[https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/caf-combat-boot-
lacing.htm](https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/caf-combat-boot-lacing.htm)

~~~
hprotagonist
i’m a 5.10 moccasym convert :)

as generalist all-day cragging shoes go, they’re very hard to beat.

------
vorpalhex
This is the kind of frame-by-frame guide that really helps me learn knots. For
a while there, I was carrying a few feet of paracord in my work bag and would
practice knots.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Ha! I still do. Well, technically, I work from home, but my paracord is always
next to me. If I'm stuck on a problem, I'll tie a few knots and then go back
to work. It's really helpful in several ways.

------
g_sch
I was pretty interested in why someone would create such a rich and detailed
resource without any clear monetary incentive (yes, capitalism makes me
cynical), so I checked out the "Grog Story" section, and wow, I highly
recommend it: [https://www.animatedknots.com/grog-
story](https://www.animatedknots.com/grog-story)

The site is the years-long passion project of an anesthesiologist from South
Carolina who happens to love making websites, along with his two sons. He's
also an avid sailor, holds patents on medical devices, and creator of a bunch
of other similarly niche sites devoted to subjects like stereo art, napkin
folding, and magic squares. What a guy!

------
sizzzzlerz
I love learning how to tie new knots. My problem is that, unless I use them
regularly, I tend to forget how to tie the more complicated ones. My go-to
knots are the bowline, sheetbend, tenter's hitch, the alpine butterfly, and
the bloodknot, for joining fishing line.

Great site!

------
X6S1x6Okd1st
Seeing the amount of tail left for the bends that are listed as alpine worried
me. They should really all be able to take one knot inversion without
capsizing.

As someone who climbs I'm surprised that the EDK is not high up there.

------
somada141
This is just wonderful, love it when I see a site on HN with well-structured
and displayed information on a physical skill. Gives me a reason to move away
from the screen for a while :).

------
ch
Great looking site. I just grabbed the app because I've been using the "What
Knot to Do" app forever now, but find these animated single page descriptions
more concise!

------
jamesrcole
Random thought: a VR app that gave you "hands on" guidance and experience
tieing knots would be an interesting way to learn them.

~~~
folli
This would need some kind of force feedback mechanism, I can't imagine tieing
a knot without resistance of the rope.

~~~
jamesrcole
I feel it could still help people learn, by letting people step through the
movements involved, and seeing it from a more natural visual perspective.
Resources like this post's website (obviously) don't involve resistance but
are still useful.

------
silly_yote
The Trucker's hitch is all I need to know. 🇸🇯

~~~
silly_yote
So HN app swallowed the music note emoji I put in as a clue for those who
don't know the song.

